# k&m banquet



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

cant wait the the free race and all the good food.but dont forget the jackets.cant wait to see what they look like either.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Since we're talking real loud here.*

*I CAN'T WAIT EITHER!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

when is it??


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

march5th.come on out any body is welcome.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ill be there for sure,gotta pick up my 3rd place trophy in MT and my ? trophy in stock truck!!! racing was good last nite out there...Paul Schulz


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

cant wait to c u there.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep,*

Sunday , March 5th, 1:00 P.M.

For those that can. Race both Saturday night and then AGAIN on Sunday!

What a COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Are they gonna be racing Sat nite and Sunday??? hmmm double header......SAWEET!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep!*

*DOUBLE HEADER!!!*


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

ive ben waiting for a DOUBLE HEADER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Double Header........
should be fun.
the jackets and such are being made now.
sunday night is going to be the track demolition party.
Ya'll ready for a new track layout?
We have lots of new dirt scheduled for delivery this weekend.
I gotta firm up our plans with james and his tractor, but all seems on schedule.
c-ya at the track


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

dave c.
talked to randy a lil bit ago. Gonna make it happen by thursday. Sunday is gonna be a royal pain in da butt. but with 2 tractors with tillers it may not be that bad.

ronnie
****GETIT


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> Double Header........
> should be fun.
> the jackets and such are being made now.
> sunday night is going to be the track demolition party.
> ...


I will be there to help for sure


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PM sent Bigmax.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, plan on being there Saturday night. Going to be many racers with the banquet going on?

I have had some fun in recent days getting some old cars running. Original rc10 is up and running now lol. I never realized how short the arms were on that thing until I compared it to the new stuff. 

Have a good one folks!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ronborsk said:


> Ok, plan on being there Saturday night. Going to be many racers with the banquet going on?
> 
> I have had some fun in recent days getting some old cars running. Original rc10 is up and running now lol. I never realized how short the arms were on that thing until I compared it to the new stuff.
> 
> Have a good one folks!


I am in the process of rebuilding an original rc10 also,1 is the metal pan chassis and i have the grafite chassis also....those arms are very short..lol
...ill see you guys at the track.......


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

I seem to remember seeing a Losi Pro or XX, an NXT I think and a Metal pan AE truck in my pile in the garage. HMMMMM


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah but the memories. 

Very first car was a grasshopper with the 380 motor. Did not take long to bump the the faster Mabuchi 540. I got about 10 people in a 2 block area hooked on rc cars back when. 

My RC10 has the Hot Trick chassis (red) with the Hot Trick wider front end. I remember going so far as to dyeing the remainder of the parts red. I may bring the old thing to the track Saturday. Still needs new dog bones, on order, and a slipper spring. Either all slip or no slip atm. Gonna drop a 19 turn Epic motor in it. Too bad I had given this thing to my brother. I should keep it since he did not maintain it but I'll give it back to him so he can play with his 9 yr old son driving a Tamiya Stadium Blitzer truck. 

Before having rc cars we would take cheap plastic cars, place a motor mount with an .049 motor on it and a reverse prop and chase them down the street!

Sorry for rambling, burning some time at lunch.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I started my racing days with a Tamiya Falcon,then i graduated up the metal pan rc10,i modded it with Andys arms and MIP dogbones.those were the days.hard to believe i was racing rc cars before we had the actual stadium trucks.I had to buy a conversion kit for my rc10 to race trucks.darn thing stood about 1ft tall...lol.....i think i still have a Novac speed control from back then.....those were the days......


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

The good thing is that you can still get those old associated parts. Not that you will race the car but can keep your collectable running. I believe this is the third or fourth set of dog bones to go in this old car. 

One thing for sure is the old rc10 was a tank. I had someone run over it with a real car and the only thing broken was the shock tower and a scratched up gold pan. Try that with todays vehicles. Lol, pile of parts.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yep*

Grasshopper to a Kyosho Ultima buggy. Swing arm speedcontrol for a year while racing novice at 32. Then to an eltronic speedcontrol. Concours trophy for nicest buggy at a Regionals at I&I 1988! I have also found an AE manual speedcontrol in my pile still in original wrapper.

LETS go PULL THE LEEEEVER! See what you guys did!!!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I originally used that swiper speeed control lol. Don't believe I hung onto it. Heck, first few runs on the Grasshopper had no speed control at all. I set it down an held on.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

where can we buy parts for the old rc10's ?


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I was able to order them directly from team associated. There is also an e-bay store that sells the stuff. The bad thing is that those two sources do not provide them at a discount. I believe I paid less shipping the Vintage RC store but the prices were upped a little so six of one and half a dozen of the other. There are a lot of old used kits for sale on e-bay as well as part lots, etc. I guess it would depend on what you need. Here are 3 sources...

I saw a new in box original rc10 go for over $400 the other day.

http://stores.ebay.com/VINTAGE-RC10-STORE_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/cathub_offroad.htm

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZottaviano1QQhtZ-1


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

sweet...thanks


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

What time does the Sunday racing start? regular format. couple rounds of quals and mains? I might try to sneak over there after we finish at Mike's.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

1 pm sunday


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*That's right.*

Starts at 1:00 so get the a little earlier. It's more of a Presentaion and FOOD with heat set ups and running for Top Qualifier Bragging! Plaques for 2nd to 10th so if you think you made one of those then come have some fun, Eat and run a few rounds controlled.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

going to be there bright and early sunday morn


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

anyone know of a opening time sunday?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Spoke with Dave C. He said he would be there around 10am Sunday to start at 1pm finish by 4pm.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

I had a blast.Had fun racing with you lyn.THANKS TO RANDY FOR PUTTING THIS ON.PRO SERIES COMING UP THIS WEEKEND..........TRAVIS ZIPPS


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Good Job Travis!*

You keep improving and I will be able to say I knew him when!!! Proud to race with you!

Thank you RANDY! K&M! WAYNE! DAVE! And ALL MY BUDS for making it FUN for ME!!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Same here.....I think my son will start coming back. At least some of the time.
Thanks again. Nice trophy girl too.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i wanted to say that is was nice to meet you Ron,i got to put a face with the Maniac Leeeever Puller,hope ya get the xxxnt runnin so we can get to race a lil bit.i will be runnin the pro series this weekensd at K&M so wish me luck in stock truck and mod truck.....should be very interesting........


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

good luck paul .i'll be there to cheer you on.might bring my little brothers stampede.(he's starting to catch up to me!).just wanted to thank lyn,paul and ray for pushing me to do better.U GUYS RULE!!!.....TRAVIS Z.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Congrats to all the TRACK CHAMPIONS in each class.
A big Way to Go to......Travis....Novice class champ,
and youngest Team Ritch's Brew member.


----------

